# Tile Saw Info



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What model---??


----------



## Millwright Jon (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey Mike. It is model # KWS S10 - 06. Here is the rest if the info on this saw taken from there web site. Thanks for your help.................Jon
10-in Wet Sliding Table Tile Saw with Stand


Designed to rip cut 24-inch tile and diagonally cut 18-inch tile with a maximum depth of cut of 3-3/4-inches 
10-amp variable-speed motor easily cuts ceramic, porcelain, natural stone, pavers, and glass/mosaic tile 
Aluminum extension table supports larger tiles, while the water overspray tray reduces water spray 
Plunging head enables quick cuts for electrical switches, outlets, and HVAC registers - with bevel range from 0° to 45° 
Die-cast aluminum table with a rubber coated table surface provides a non-slip work surface 
On tool storage allows user to transport saw and all accessories together 
Integrated folding stand folds up quickly and easily for portability 
Laser guide and LED light for precise alignment and cutting 
Includes a 10-inch blade, water pump, and stand


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

FWIW:


I bought a used 7" one from someone, and it's worked very well.

As long as you don't push it trying to cut to fast, it should serve you well.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

You might want to check Craig's List. A LOT of tile saws are used for one or two jobs and sold used. a quick check of my local CL showed over 30 tile saws listed since June 1st.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I am not familiar with that brand or model but for a saw that will cut 24" on diagonal that really seems pretty cheap. I bought a bridge saw when I had guys working for me because I wanted to be able to cut the big tiles. Over time I learned to hate that saw. Rarely did I need that much capacity and it took 2 men to move the saw and to break it down and set it up. Just something to watch for.

I have used some Kobalt hand tools and am pretty happy with them but have not used any of their power tools.


----------



## Millwright Jon (Jul 3, 2015)

I found another tile saw that has a little bit more information about it but also no reviews. It is the QEP 900XT. Model # 61900Q. Does anyone have any experience with QEP equipment or this saw in particular. Thanks................Jon


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

tell you what, if its the one at lowes with the folding stand its sweet, the stand that is, have one for my compound sliding miter saw, move it anywhere. as for the saw, well the one with the folding stand isnt belt drive, a negative. ive got a older 10" QEP belt drive and can cut 2" concrete pavers all day with no problem. id have to op for the MK belt drive lowes has for $600.00, belt drive but no folding stand. better saw and resale is good because of name. i bought my saw at a garage sale $120.00


----------



## julisar (Aug 4, 2016)

Hey!
Like ktkelly says, "As long as you don't push it trying to cut to fast, it should serve you well."

Also you can buy some tile saws used for good price. And in good conditions, obviously!


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

i like the stand, but thats it. buy a saw thats belt drive. i have one them and i can cut 2"concrete pavers all day.


----------

